# Hamsters



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Is there a board for hamsters like here?

I have a dwarf hamster I am babysitting. I already replaced her wheel (metal ew) with one of those comfort wheels and she LOVES it, but I want to make sure she has everything the best possible.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't have a hamster, but I would try Hamster Central . . . There are a few others but HC seems to be the friendliest one. I creep it a lot but I can't have a hamster. -__-


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha! Cute! How long do you have her? That's nice of you to change the wheel, those dwarfs especially can hurt themselves on them. Easy to break a foot on them.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I have her until the 25th. Then I have to take her back to school.

This is the wheel I got in 4.5" http://www.wag.com/smallanimal/p/super-pet-wheel-silent-spinner-120662 It's awesome.. she was in it all night long.. cleaned herself in it.. ate in it.. slept in it.. ran in it.. she's in love LOL

I don't like her food either.. It's Kaytee brand. I'm thinking either Oxbow or Hazel Hamster, but I don't like the BHT or the food colorings :S

I also bought these: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19815

I think everything else she has is okay.. she's in a 10g aquarium with this bedding: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10375+19808&pcatid=19808 Plus a bunch of modified kleenex boxes and toilet paper tubes. She also has a wood chewing stick.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww is she a winter white? That's what I have though MoMo is a biter! X3

Kaytee is what I use to feed mine and it's actually a good brand but I've heard good things too about oxbow. Either way is good short of actually using a hand mixed diet.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I think she is!  Either that or a hybrid.. she's kind of a biter too, but never hard. It doesn't hurt.

Kaytee brand is full of high fat stuff like corn and sunflower seeds that I guess is bad for our type of hamster because of the tendency towards diabetes. I think most people don't like to feed it though because of all the contamination recalls and the fact it contains an ingredient that is illegal in human products because it causes cancer.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a mouse, but they're almost the same on care and requirements.

I would get a saucer wheel for yours, the small size should be good. :3 I have a Silent Spinner, though. 

Kaytee is the *worst *brand you could possibly get. It contains "Ethoxyquin" which is a preservative that is known to cause cancer in mammals. Get "Brown's Carnival", it's more high quality. I have "Brown's Carnival Hamster & Gerbil" for my mouse because they need a low protein percentage, high protein base foods can cause hot spots. Oxbow should be avoided as well. Link.

She's a cutie, though! I had a Syrian before, his name was Stuffy. lol


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I've always fed Oxbow to Hamsters and my Guinea Pigs. It was recommended by my vet. But, I don't have hamsters anymore, so I could be behind the times.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Oxbow is actually very healthy. Usually with hamster food you want to have p
Protein: 17-22%
Fibre: 8-10%
Fat: 4-6%
Hazel Hamster is great for seed mix and oxbow for pellets.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

hamster spam!

this is tickle, my teddy bear hamster. hes a sweetheart until nighttime rolls around and all he wants to do is chew on the bars of his cage. doesnt matter if i take him out to play for a while and he doesnt care to chew on anything else(wooden blocks, paper towel tubes etc.) so now im looking for a different cage in desperation. he also doesnt really like it when i have to brush the matted pieces of bedding out of his fur but once he gets a treat he totally forgets being mad


----------

